# Land for sale in Virginia



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

I have 7.908 acres for sale in Rockingham County. The land has been perked and the land is suitable to accommodate a 3 bedroom home. 

Approximately 4 acres are 4 board fence and the other acreage is solar fencing. All animals are welcome in this area. We are approximately 20 minutes from the mall or shopping. But far enough out that we are well hidden. The road that passes in front of the land is gravel and state maintained. 

You can watch the sun rise in the morning and go down in the evening we are close to Massanutten Ski Resort.

There are 2 septic areas on the property. There is a creek on the property also.

I am willing to sell the front part separately. But I will not sell the second part without the front due to right of way.

The land is priced at $293,000. If interested I will send you a platt of the land.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

293K for.......8 acres of land?


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

That is what the realtor is listing it as.


----------



## RosewoodfarmVA (Oct 5, 2005)

Perhaps if you build that 3 bedroom house that the land is "suitable for" you just *might* get your asking price. The real estate market is such that folks are asking enormous amounts of money but few pieces are selling, and that at lower, more reasonable prices. A lady near here has 5 acres with a singlewide for sale asking $125K. I told her she was crazy for asking that much, as it was only worth $75k at most in this area. She said she didn't need to sell, but if some out-of-state dummy wanted to pay that much she would sell it. It's been for sale 4 years now with not a nibble!

I reckon you'll need an out of state dummy for your place too! $40,000 per acre is a lot of money for just plain land non-commercial on a gravel road. Not trying to be hard just saying your RE agent wants to make too much $$ on the deal!


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

The land is priced comparable to other pieces of land in the area.


----------

